# Freeport Tue-Wed-Thur



## Mariner52 (Sep 21, 2009)

Planning trip depending on crew. Room for three. Depart Tue nite or Wed morning to fish for Ling, King, Wahoo, Tuna, Dorado, Shark, Grouper and whatever else is legal. Will return to dock Thursday around 5-6PM at the latest. Boat is 2003 Wellcraft 330 Coastal w/twin Volvo diesel. The weather looks right at the moment. Would prefer crew members to be cool, calm and mature in actions. PM w/ph no.


----------



## Mariner52 (Sep 21, 2009)

*Trip Cancelled*

Trip cancelled due to business requirements.


----------

